# Should I get this bianchi nuova alloro? (Newbie)



## rraymonddd (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm really new to this biking experience and I've been looking at bianchi bikes to purchase. I found this bianchi on craigslist and i got the price down to $350, I'd like everyones input on this.

Bianchi Nuova Alloro road bike


----------



## JCork (Aug 23, 2011)

I just bought an unknown 70-80s bianchi for $140 off craigslist. The guy was asking $200 with no pictures on the listing. It was mostly original, but was found in a barn and was in kind of bad condition. It all works, but it was dusty, dirty, partially rusty, and squeaky. So, I think $280-350 is fair for that one, if not more.


----------

